# Pink eye?



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

I had 3 goats. Two weeks ago I got 2 more. Today I went out to feed and one of the new ones was almost dead. The other new one looked like she was having trouble standing up. Two of my original goats have white eyes with watery stuff pouring out. I had some leftover pink eye medicine from when I bought a goat with pinkeye this past summer. I used it on the affected goats. I ran out of meds after the first treatment and went to Tractor Supply and bought a big bottle of something that's supposed to be for pink eye. Now I'm wondering if my people pink eye meds would be better. Mine is an antibiotic drop, whereas Tractor Supply's is not. Mine is ofloxacin. What do y'all think? One of my goats looks like her eye is gonna burst. And she can't see at all! I didn't see anything wrong with them yesterday and now they're all sickly looking. Do pygmy goats get that sick that quick or did I totally miss something? I've only had goats since June or July and I have read up on them but it seems a lot of what I read isn't always accurate!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can put a couple of drops of La200 in the eyes (no needle) 2 x a day for 7 to 10 days. 
flush her eyes first and wipe them. If it is pinkeye it is very contagious. So wear gloves.

Get a temp on them

How are their gums and lower eyelid coloring, is it white, pale pink or dark pink?
Have they been wormed at all? I recommend a fecal done for worms and cocci. Could be either one. Which can kill them left untreated.

When your other goat died, how was it acting, did you get a temp at all?

Get a knowledgeable goat vet to look at them, they sound bad off. If they don't get treatment right away for whatever is ailing them, they may parish as well. 
So many things may be happening to them.

Did they get into any grain or get a hold of moldy feed? 

Any bloating?

There are too many avenues so, I really recommend a vet ASAP.

Are they walking in one direction, star gazing, eyes bouncing around?

Do you have meningeal worms in your area?

Are they super thin?

Are they preggo?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

No on the moldy hay. no weitd roaming or strange eye movements. Not sure about the worm thing. I think they are a bit anemic as the gums are pale. The only thing I know to give them is minerals.
Any suggestions on what else I can do? I have the youngest and the blind one in crates in my laundry room. The other two are in the pen. They have a boarded up playhouse with a light bulb to warm them. I went to the only feed stores around here and neither one had anything called la200. One place had nothing at all for pinkeye. Tractor Supply only had something called Vetericyn. The goats are doing better today. They're eating but the blind one I have to show her the water and she isn't drinking very much. She's preggers I think because she has a small utter. No vets around here can treat goats until tomorrow. Please throw up a quick prayer that God gives me the sense of what to do to keep everyone going until I can get them to the vet. Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No Biomycin? It is also a oxytetracycline, like La200

Other thing you can use is,

triple antibiotic ointment purchased from Dollar store, 2x a day for 5 to 7 days, depending on severity. 


Vetericyn isn't to be put in the eyes.

If they are anemic, they either have worms or cocci. Can you get a fecal for both worms and cocci? Get it from at least the worse goat, so you know what to treat for?

Also get an iron supplement, and treat at the same time as treatment , for what is causing the anemia in the first place. red cell or something like it.

The blind goat you are doing the right thing getting her water. Also try giving her warm molasses water to encourage her to drink.
Is she getting any treatment now for her eyes?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Our local tractor supply is woefully lacking in goat meds. I did buy some Safeguard wormer but I don't know if its okay to give to pregnant does. I also heard that its not a real good wormer. What do you think? I also don't have anywhere around here to get red cell and I have no idea what it is so I don't know what would be similar. There are a lot of things for cattle at tractor supply but they don't say they're okay to use on goats. Thank you for all your help, by the way. I really do appreciate it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Mostly all drugs ect that are for cattle, we use for goats. It isn't labeled for them but, we do use them because cows are ruminant animals.

Safeguard does not work for us here, but some are still having good results in other states. It though, is given triple the dosage for goats, then 10 days later and is safe for preggo's.

red cell is a horse product, that is used for goats. 6 cc per 100lbs, give it for a week, then 1 x a week, until the color returns

They also have iron injectable

feed alfalfa it is good for them now, start out in moderation though.

Give Vit B 12 and fortified B complex shot

Give some warm molasses water, they will love it and it is good for them now.

You can use Geritol for an iron supplement 5cc for 3 days, then every other day for a week or so.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Can I just buy the vitamin b serum at tractor supply? And if so, will it be a cattle or horse product that I'll have to figure out pygmy goat usage on? Also, you're a wealth of extremely helpful knowledge. Thanks again for helping me out!


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

I found red cell for horses and red cell for dogs but they both have copper in them. Is that okay to give to pygmy goats? And if so, what strength. Also I have tetracycline for chickens. Is that okay for my pygmies? And if so what strength? I'm buying corid for bovine. If that's okay, how much. If you've already answered these, sorry. I'm in the store and am asking while shopping.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it is called high level vit B complex for cattle, sheep, swine. Cannot be overdosed so don't worry, I would give the dosage for sheep on the bottle.

It looks like this in the link below, for some reason it doesn't come up on the TSC site.
http://www.sears.com/durvet-pet-inc-high-level-vitamin-b-complex/p-SPM6679630403

Red cell is high in copper and selenium, if you are giving supplements for them be very careful with dosage. You can go 1/2 the regular dosage or 
try giving 1cc, for a week, then 1 x a week, until the color returns. It is best to under dose cause red cell has high copper and selenium, but we need to build her blood cell.
Unless another pygmy breeder has different views on it, I am not 100% sure on dosage for them, because I have boers which are much bigger.

tetracycline for chickens, is it the powder form if so then no, it shouldn't be use on goats.

Corid for bovine is OK, is it already pre-mixed, by a vet, is it powder or liquid form, I need to know what you have?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

I ended up not buying corid because the guy at our local feed store said I didn't need it unless I saw diarrhea. I have looked at everyone's poop and haven't found anything looking like diarrhea or loose or anything. I'm going to use the safeguard in a few minutes. I bought better feed and minerals that I was told are more nutritious than what I was using. I have the powdered chicken tetracycline because that was all I could find. I guess I'll be taking that back since it isnt usable. Everyone is still eating but I don't see a whole lot of drinking. however I'm not with them for too long outside because it's 20 degrees and extremely windy. tomorrow it will be 9 degrees. I was going to take one of my goats to the vet today to get a good diagnosis but they aren't open due to our area having icy roads (wimps - LOL).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can have a bad case of coccidia without diarrhea. You really should have a fecal done to include coccidia.

Safeguard only works on tapeworm and roundworm. So if that is what they have it will work. If they have any other worms, it won't do a thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks y'all! I'll take a fecal to the vet when he gets his tail in to the office. There's no ice tonight or tomorrow so maybe he'll make it in. Can they test feces for chlamydia too? They did with my chicks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.

Not sure with chlamydia, ask your vet.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Vet wasn't open again today. He's the only one around here who does livestock. My goats are still eating and the ones outside are drinking. I'm giving the blind one water but she doesn't drink a whole lot. She is eating though. The other goat with pinkeye is no worse or better. I can't get in the pen to treat her eyes because the lock is frozen and I'm afraid the spray will freeze on her in the 9 degree weather. But she's holding her own so that's good. Everyone is eating. I'm mixing a bit of sweet feed in with the other food, along with minerals and a tad of alfalfa. They also have plenty of hay. The blind goats eyes are no worse and no better and she is getting pinkeye meds. I'll be glad when my vet is back!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the blind goat squinting her eyes?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

No, no squinting. Her eyes are solid white. She looks terrible.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The cloudiness will take longer to go away, if the pinkeye wasn't to far gone. So it may be sometime after treatment is finished, they may or may not start to clear.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Since the blind goat doesn't seem any better, I went ahead and gave her a drop of ofloxacin in each eye last night. It's a people pinkeye med but it worked for us so I'm hoping it'll work for her too. She's not better but I've only given one dose. Also her maaa doesn't sound at all loud this morning. Do u think she could be getting pneumonia from being crated most of the day? I do let her ou for about an hour while I clean crates. But since its sunny I don't want to make her eyes hurt. Plus she's a bit freaked being outside blind. If she does have pneumonia, what should I give her for it? My vet is STILL not open!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like you need to find a new vet if they are closed during the week too.
I really think your goats should be looked over by a knowledgeable goat vet.
Because I can't physically see them.

What have you done for the blind goats eyes prior to giving ofloxacin?
Depending on what you have done so far and what was put in the eyes, the pinkeye itself may be killed but, she has the lingering cloudiness, in which does take longer to go away, it could be a couple of weeks or so, however, be aware, if it was left untreated for too long, permanent damage is done and cannot return. 
Give it a little more time for the cloudiness to go away. 

Are you hearing raspy sounds in her lungs? If not, sometimes they can lose their voices, was she very verbal before this?
Being crated all day, if it is super small isn't good. She needs to be able to move around. If the crate had a really strong urine smell, it can get her sick. 
But if it is just a softer voice, I wouldn't worry yet, but watch her. Is she acting and eating OK? If she is not, get a temp.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay, I'm an idiot. I drove to the vet this morning and they've been open every day. I was calling the emergency number instead of the business number! Did I mention I'm an idiot?! I have the blind one at the vet now and am having her checked for worms, coccidia, chlamydia and pinkeye. I'll treat everyone else based on what is going on with her. I'll let you know what the doc says. I like to update so any newbies who are having similar problems will learn from this newbie's mistakes! Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay. The pinkeye is so bad that she needs a tetracycline shot. But vet is afraid it will harm her baby. What about it? Will it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are not an idiot, never think that, you just dialed the wrong number that's all, we all have done that.
I just thought it was odd they were not open even during the week. But hey, you drove down there didn't you to check? Well, that is not an idiot in my book. :sun:
Glad you took her to the vet.

How far along is she? If it is late term, she should be alright, because they give LA200 to help keep them from aborting, with an aborting disease.
Biomicin I believe is the same thing and stings less ask your vet if that can be used instead.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay I finally got a minute to update. He decided against the tetracycline and put penicillin injections in each eye. He wanted to try that first before he tried anything too risky. He did tell me she may never get her sight back. But I already knew that. He said she had worms. I wanna say mongrel worms but that's not correct. It sounded something like that. He told me just to give Safeguard for 3 days in a row and them again in a month or a couple weeks (I've got it written down). He also gave me some genticin drops for the eyes. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like it is a very bad case, if she didn't respond to drops.

Glad you have a knowledgeable vet and she is getting proper treatment. I pray, she will be OK and regain some eyesight if not all. Only time will tell.

Is it Menigeal worm?

_Safeguard is given at a rate of triple the dosage for goats_


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

That's it! It sounds like a brain worm. I hope she regains sight too. But if not, we aren't putting her down. When it gets warm we'll put her back outside and make sure she can find her feed, water, and shelter. If we need to, we'll keep her in the house the rest of her life. She'll be we'll taken care of no matter what. Our 3 month old goat is out with the rest of the goats. She and her sister weren't accepted by the herd. In hoping since there are only 2 goats out right now, they'll let her come inside the goat house tonight. If not, I'll be bringing her back in.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You want to do 5 days in a row. Liquid at 1cc per 7 lbs or paste at 4 to 5 times the horse dose.

Does she have any weakness in her legs?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

No leg weakness in any of my goats. When I went out to checkon the little goat, she was sleeping in the goat house right up against our Pyrenees. She's finally being accepted by the herd! Yay! So one goat is left in my house. The little blind pregnant girl has a small udder and she's eating like a hog. But she looks skinny. Maybe because of the worms? I'm glad she's eating good though. And she's drinking more often when I offer water. She drinks at least a few swallows every time I offer now! Yay! Now she is skinny but I don't know how much to feed her since I don't want her baby to be too big. She's a first time mom. Do I give her a lot to eat or do I back off? I'm guessing she's 1-2 months away from delivering. She was already bred when I got her and the people said they thought she was 1-2 months at the time (November 1st).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did he do a fecal to tell you she had worms? Meningeal Worm doesn't show up on a fecal. How did your vet know she had worms?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, how was Meningeal Worm determined?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Don't know. I'm not even 100% sure that's what he said. He did do a fecal. And he asked a ton of questions. He's the livestock vet so I assume he knows what he's doing. He took her temp too and she had a fever. I'm not sure what the exact temp was. I didn't ask. But she does still feel warm to me. It may be because her temp is naturally higher than my own body temp. Isn't the body temp of goats 101?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Normal temp is 101.5 to 103.5


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

No wonder she feels warm to me!


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

For the love of goats, my blind girl has some little black bugs on her. They aren't fleas. Don't know what they are. Don't know how to treat since she's preggers. Also her eyes are white and bulgy but have a ring of red around the white bulgy part. I've been treating her with penicillin for a week.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Took the bugs to the vet and he confirmed lice. I treated with permithrin, as the vet suggested. I just hope it does the job with no ill effects to the fetus. It was a very active fetus tonight. I've never felt it move so much. I'm hoping its okay. The mom's been licking herself so I know she's got to be ingesting some of the permithrin.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She will be fine.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you! I've been worrying like I'm the expectant mom!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pygmylover said:


> For the love of goats, my blind girl has some little black bugs on her. They aren't fleas. Don't know what they are. Don't know how to treat since she's preggers. Also her eyes are white and bulgy but have a ring of red around the white bulgy part. I've been treating her with penicillin for a week.


She will be OK.

You say her eyes are white and bulgy? Can you get a pic of it.
I am trying to understand what you are seeing.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

They are soooo much better than they were. I took her for a booster of penicillin injections in the eyes today. The vet said she will probably regain her sight! Yay! She did have a 104 temp so he gave her a shot of penicillin for that too. I'm posting her eye pic I took this morning. It's gross to look at but you asked for it! A week ago the eyes were almost all white with just a thin circle of color around the white. The white part pooches out I assume because  of pus being in there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is nasty looking, but that is good news, if the vet says she will regain her site. :wink:
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for all your help! The good part of the whole thing is that I've learned a lot and my goat and I have bonded. Someone at the vet commented that she acted more like a dog than a goat. And she didn't poop or pee the while time she was there. As soon as I loaded her back into her crate in the back of my car she squatted to do her business


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome. 

Glad you bonded with her, no better feeling than that. She sounds like a sweet heart and such a good patient at the vet. 
Animals know, when we love them and she knows you are helping her get better. Great work. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any change in her eye? How are things with that?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Her eyes are almost clear. It's just discolored in the centers now. She seems to still be blind though. I'm hoping that will change when it's completely healed. She's still in the house with us but we did get a chainlink kennel she goes in for exercise. Thanks for asking!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it is better, hope she will regain sight, when it is healed all the way.

She will love an area to go out in, good idea and good work.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Toth, here's a pic of her eye today. She was able to see well enough to actually browse. Usually she doesn't do anything but turn in circles. She keeps shaking her head like she has ear mites though. But my vet didn't see any and her ears don't seem *****. Do you think she's trying to "shake off" the eyesight problem? Maybe she thinks her sight will come back completely if she shakes her head?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

The website has my pic upside down. That looks so weird!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I fixed the pic up right for you, wow, it looks amazing.

The head shaking, hmm, that is weird. Not sure,, if her ears are clean and the vet see's nothing in there.

I have to commend you, that eye looks really good now. If she can see some now, she may be OK after all. Just give it a little more time and hopefully she will be back to full eye sight.


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

She has come a long way. It feels like she's had this for months but it's only been two and a half weeks. Every time I go feed the goats outside, I make sure to get a really good look in their eyes. i don't ever want a goat to go through this again! Thanks for fixing the pic. I don't have a clue why my pics come up upside down or sideways. Is it something I'm doing wrong when I post?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, she sure has come a long way, good that you are watching out for them closer now. Pinkeye takes an eye really quick. She is very lucky to have you. 

Your welcome, about fixing the pic. I don't know why they do that, I have seen more than one like that too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just checking in. How is she doing?


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Her eyes are almost completely clear. There's just the slightest little hazy spot left on each eye. She has her vision back. But she's still in our house because she's used to being warm and the temperature outside has been freezing. I let her out for a little bit during the warmest part of the day while I clean her kennel. And I also let her roam through my laundry room several times a day so she can stretch her legs. Thanks for checking on her! You've been really great helping me in my panic.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome, sounds like she will be OK and regain all of her site, you did a wonderful job.
I can't blame you for keeping her inside , she has been through quite an ordeal and deserves spoiling, LOL 
Glad she is getting exercise and and goes out when the weather is warmer.. :hug:


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

Help!!!! We have started having our first kids last Saturday and Sunday we had our Spanish goat have a kid and we just made sure all was well and put them in pen with heat lamps and a few days ago started noticing all the other kids are running, jumping and playing and this kid is alone and the eyes have been watery and started cleaning with water but now the eye does not look any better and now with a better view his eye is white with a red outer circle and now the other eye is starting to water! Please any info will be greatly appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

I read all of this conversation and I feel it has helped a little but with this kid not even being a week old worried I may cause more harm than helping


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Pygmylover (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh, I just saw your post. Sorry I didn't see it sooner. We took our goat to the vet and he gave me some eye drops and put penicillin shots in her eyes. Your baby sounds like its as bad as mine was. I would suggest taking it to the vet and maybe getting a shot of tetracycline (if that's okay to use on baby goats). The reason my vet put penicillin shots in my goats eyes was because she's pregnant. My vet didn't want to use the tetracycline on a pregnant doe. She had two rounds of injections one week apart and he gave me some antibiotic drops I use twice a day. The goats eyes are fine now, with just a little spot that hasn't quite cleared up. She can see now. If your little one goes blind, you may need to bring it in to keep it fed and watered like I did. I had to "show" mine her food and had to give her water throughout the day because she kept spilling the water everywhere. She's fine now but a lot spoiled. Don't freak out too badly (like I did - LoL). Just make sure the goat is eating and drinking. That's the most important thing. And everyone on here likes to use LA 200 or it might be LA 2000 for the eyes. Good luck and let me know how things are going.


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks getting out there and and will be trying some of the things u mentioned and will be getting him checked.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Check for inverted eye. Is the eyelid and lashes inward on the eye the wrong way? If so, it needs correcting.


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

Lo I have cleaned and pulled the eye lid up and it seems swollen on upper eye lid


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

Doesn't seem inverted but I too am new at this do I need to be a little more aggressive I am very cautious because these are our first kids


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

I went to farm supply and got la200 and vetericyn spray


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With Inverted, it is actually rubbing on the eye. Look at a normal eye and you will see the difference, "sometimes" just pulling it out once corrects it. 

Be sure to check in the eye really well for foreign objects or scratches ect.

Are there any whiteness or ulceration area's?


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes the eye he doesn't open until I clean it it is milky white with red outer rim


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

I think it is the eye lid on the inside I was a little more aggressive and it is like it is rolled in how do I fix it?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

I think I got it. but the eye ???? What should I do? Didn't do anything but clean and spray vetericyn should I still do la200

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Was it inverted? And is it staying in place now? Make sure, it does stay in proper position along with the eyelashes. 
Yes, put a couple of drops of LA200 in there, use a syringe (no needle) drip it into the eye 2x a day for 5 days.
If the eyelid remains were it is suppose to be, the eye will start healing and feeling better within a few days, if it goes back out of position, it will need fixing in another way.

The cloudiness may take a bit longer to go away, but treatment will help the eye heal. If it gets worse at all, seek a vet immediately.

Keep pulling the eyelid outward, if it tries to go in. This will train it and if this is the case , it is one that is a mild case.


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

I have cleaned it again and put the drops in bit the lashes won't stay in place but good news it is staying clear and clean I will update u in the morning I just hate it we do not live where we keep our goats so it takes a while for us to get there. I just hate how the mommas are so mean to him. But he seems in good spirit and wants to play


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope he will be OK. If it does not stay, a vet may have to fix it with a stitch or by some other means. 

Good luck.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I found something that may give you some additional info.
www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/124810-inverted-eyelid.html

I have learned the hard way to be careful what I buy. Two years ago I bought 3 goats from someone I thought was a responsible owner. Turns out, they were extremely anemic, full of worms, had NEVER been vaccinated and also had Orf. I didn't know what to check for because I was new at this so I was excited to buy them because they were pregnant and I was trying to grow my herd. Boy did I regret it !!!! I ended up losing two of the kids and I nearly lost one of the nannies. Plus, everyone else got orf from them.
Now I know better. I will make sure to check everything known to man before I introduce a new animal to the herd.


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

Yea I do believe this was just a hobby and rescue situation for us and now all the other is coming around this is our first babies and all the mammas are sickly we are definitely learning the fast and hard way


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for all of your help and wisdom I am very glad and grateful to have found this webpage.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome Sherry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things you two?


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

My little one looks like one eye is recovering beautifully the other is being stubborn but I am being persistent on getting it well maybe not recover sight but at least clean it up and keep from staying irritated and weepy. He will become a pet for me he is such a sweet little baby. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes the cloudiness takes a bit longer after treatment to turn clear, so give it some time. You are doing a great job.
Good to hear the one eye is better. :thumbup: keep me updated.


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

I will thanks so much for your help!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome.


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

Update














Now and before!!! Thanks for your help all!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TrailsEnd (Nov 24, 2013)

Incredibly precious! I had an inverted eye lid that required an injection of a bolus into the lid. It held the lid away from the eye long enough for it to heal and is great now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

I just kept massaging it and holding into place and applying antibiotics and it has all been just a week he just turned 2 weeks. It's amazing how resilient they are.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is the eye now in the first pic, it looks great. 
Good work you did. :thumb:


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks!!! 
Yes I am So glad such a sweet little guy but still working on those eyelids to remain in place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It has been quite a while now. You should get a vet to stitch it or give a shot in the eyelid, to make it stay in place. 
When you mentioned you are still fighting it, I am concerned and looked at the pic closer, it looks like it isn't out from the eye there. 
The sooner it is fixed the better the chances. If it hasn't responded by now, which wasn't it around the 1st or so? Is too long of time. I hate to say this but, a vet needs to help. :hug:


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks I am actually thinking the same he will be three weeks old this Sunday I just kept hoping it would stay. So thanks for the advise and I will keep u posted! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome, good luck.

Yes, keep me posted. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is it going?


----------



## SherryBarrientes (Feb 1, 2014)

Looked like its gonna be good he found a real long hair growing on eyelid and it was in the eye keeping it irritated. Cut all lashes. So far lid is staying flat on eye ball. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear, sounds like all will be OK. Good work. :-D


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you got him to the vet. Sounds like he should make a full recovery.


----------

